
Towards a new entrepreneurship - dshah
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2010/01/towards-new-entrepreneurship.html
======
dshah
Anyone here planning on being in the 6 month program?

I would have loved to do it, but the monthly trip out to SFO from BOS is
problematic.

~~~
zackattack
If I were in the Bay, I would definitely audit
[http://courses.haas.berkeley.edu/descriptions/Descriptions/M...](http://courses.haas.berkeley.edu/descriptions/Descriptions/MBA295F-1_Spring10.htm)

------
justinpirie
What about us poor people in Europe :(

~~~
eries
We plan to have simulcast showings & meetups all over Europe. Where are you
based? If you're interested in starting or finding a European-based lean
startup meetup, you can check here: <http://leanstartup.pbworks.com/Meetups>

